# AF point Mark5dIV



## Kai75 (Dec 27, 2019)

Dear all. I like to know if it is possible to see afterwards where I focussed. So when I preview the photos on my camera (Mark5dIV) can I see the Af point? Thanks.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Dec 28, 2019)

Are you refering to displaying the AF point on playback? If so it is under menu, 3rd tab, scroll down till you see “AF point Display”. Enable that and then you should see where the camera was focusing on your images.


----------



## Kai75 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. I did that, but still I cannot see the focuspoint.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Dec 28, 2019)

Can you give me more information here? Are you looking to see the AF point remain red until you press the shutter in live view or the the OVF? Or are you referring to when you playback images?


----------



## Kai75 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks again. Yes, when I play back the images. I want to look where the af point was. Got the af point enabled, but it doesn't show anything.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 28, 2019)

It perhaps doesn’t show if you have auto point select enabled .


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 28, 2019)

If you go into the menu and select the menu item that looks like a box with an arrow in it. 
Select submenu #3
select 'AF Point Display' and 'Enable'.
The LCD playback will then show the AF point(s) that had focus.


----------

